# Newbie from Canada - Drywall Corner Bead Question



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome--Sounds like a miter is the best plan.

Silly tip on attaching the metal corner bead---I use a small crown stapler.
Done it that way for years without a problem---Mike---


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome.

Moving your post & question over to the Drywall area.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

With snips, cut only the flat flanges. Do NOT cut the rounded parts of the bead. The bead should remain one full piece with 4 cuts in it when it is ready to install (assuming countertop on the bottom and bead on top and sides only, and that the piece of bead is long enough to span all three measurements) If not long enough, plan to do this just about like shown except that you may have to butt the bead overhead in the middle of the pass-thru. And each end will consist of two pieces meeting in the center, overhead.

This takes careful measuring and clean cutting.

Have someone help you lift the kind of floppy three-section wrapping into place, and fasten it. One of these goes on each side of the pass thru. Be VERY careful lifting it or it will break, and you will have lost the continuous corners formed by the uncut rounded parts.

The drawings show how the rounded part stays intact, forming the turns. (Sorry, that's the best I could do with the drawings.)

What you will create is, of course, much, much bigger and way longer than shown here. This is just to give you the idea.

You will only make two (2) cuts instead of 4, if you are trying the bended flange method described below.
*******************
For practice, take a one foot piece of bead, and make a couple of flange cuts right in the center.... do NOT cut the rounded part. This will let you see what you are trying to do with the double cut, triple section piece. (How you form a smooth, continuious corner by carefully bending the bead after cutting the flanges.) Sometimes you may need to trim the flange edges a little bit more than the initial cut.

You can also use this one foot piece to fit into the corners, and then measure for the remaining distance that will make the full run needed to span your distances... just add the measurement to the 6" or so of the little practice piece.

WARNING: Bend these pieces too many times and the tiny rounded part you did not cut WILL break. Handle this thing carefully... it is quite delicate until installed. Then it is fine, like a rock.

NOTE: Some installers do not cut the side of the flange that will be inside the pass-thru. They just bend it. The whole thing stays together better doing it this way... BUT it takes some skill to get the uncut flange bent just right the first time. You might want to try it that way. Who knows, you might have the required touch. In fact, if you have some scrap bead, DO try it this way first. It really is easier once you get the hang of it. (Just be aware of which flange you are going to cut, and which one you are not.)

Here's another hint for corner bead, in general: Using your snips, nip off all your 90 degree corners about 3/8" (9 -10 mm) back in with an angle cut. The loped off corners will lay down much better than the 90 degree corners. The 90 degree corners tend to curl outwards, into the room, when the fasteners force them to bend some. I have shown all my drawings with 90 degree corners. My bad. I apologize. Nip them off on your bead flanges.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cutting them straight and butting will work just fine.


----------

